# Finnex Ray 2 36"



## loveflying (May 18, 2011)

Hi guys, I was wondering if the finnex ray 2 36" fixture would be enough light for a 40b. I am currently running it with t5ho, but I really like the look of this led fixture and the fact that it won't require replacement bulbs and is relatively energy efficient. My main question is whether this fixture would be enough light on my 40b alone if place right over the water. I am currently ei dosing and running co2. Any input would be greatly appreciated as I have never run led fixtures in the past.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

I have the 16" fuge ray 2 and love it. If their par readings are correct and not exagerated, then that fixture will be a ton of light on the 40b. You might actually have to raise the fixture just to make life and algae a bit easier. Hopefully you have pressurized and not diy as you will need it with that fixture.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you put that Finnex 36" light right at the top of the tank you will get around 75 micromols of PAR at the substrate, but the whole substrate will be well lit. I would want less light, if it were me. If you raised it to about 25 inches from the substrate, about 10 inches above the top of the tank, you should get 40-45 micromols of PAR at the substrate, which would be a lot easier to manage. And, of course, raised that far, it would easily cover the whole substrate pretty uniformly.


----------



## loveflying (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I was worried it might not be enough light but I guess that isn't a concern. I think I will raise it sine I've the tank like you suggest Hoppy. Oh and I am running pressurized co2


----------



## samjpikey (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi , 

Do you know if the finnex ray is available in the uk ???


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

samjpikey said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Do you know if the finnex ray is available in the uk ???


Pm Lowe. Finnex has a sponsor forum here and he's pretty quicl to answer pm's.


----------



## samjpikey (Oct 11, 2011)

ok thanks i will send him a msg thanks. 

sorry to post on here but i didnt wanna start another thread about the same thing. 

what do you guys think about this??? 

Aluminum alloy casting, Super Slim design with a elegant style, durable, and High-Class. It is not only a LED clip lamp, but also a good decoration for your Aquarium Tank

42 LED (36 White Light LED + 6 Blue Light LED ), Adopt high Luminance LED (1210 LED SMD), High Brightness and Long lifetime.
　
60 LED (54 White Light LED + 6 Blue Light LED ), Adopt high Luminance LED (1210 LED SMD), High Brightness and Long lifetime.
　
96 LED (84 White Light LED + 12 Blue Light LED ), Adopt high Luminance LED (1210 LED SMD), High Brightness and Long lifetime.

Telescopic Extendable Double-Arm Design, And the angle of Lamp Arm and LED Batten are also vertically adjustable, You can adjust the Length of the Arm and the light angel easily according your need.

!
Power consumption of each LED is 56mW only. 
　
price is £23 for 42 led and £38 for the 96 led


----------



## dtang21 (Jan 22, 2008)

loveflying, are you growing any red plants? If yes, how have they responded to the ray 2?

Can you post some pictures of your tank?


----------

